# 漢字: Kanji or Chinese characters?



## cheshire

漢字のことを「中国文字」と呼ぶのは誤解を招くと思います。中国から来たことは確かだけどあまり日本語のことを知らない人を混乱させるので避けたほうがいいのでは。


This discussion has been branched from here.  The scope of the present thread is what is the appropriate term(s) to best explain 漢字 in English (or in any other language?).  — Flam


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

cheshire said:


> 漢字のことを「中国文字」と呼ぶのは誤解を招くと思います。中国から来たことは確かだけどあまり日本語のことを知らない人を混乱させるので避けたほうがいいのでは。


 
再度　申し上げますが　私の文章は　”日本語を学んでいる　whodunit さん　ドイツ人”
からの質問だという　前提です。　

漢字は　他の西洋語では　中国の象形文字とか　いろいろいいますが　いずれに
しろ　chinese　という言葉が　入ります。　letters of chinese origin というのが
正しいでしょうが　漢字の　英訳は　chinese characters で　定着していると思います。
この日本語の文章がわかる　英米人に　この点は　確認して　頂きたいと　思います。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

日本語学習のフォーラムでは　”kanji" , "hiragana", "katakana" がよく使われますが
chinese　characters を　中国文字と誤解するような人には　”　kanji", "hiragana",
"katakana" は　かなり　詳しく説明しなければ　なんのことか　さっぱり　わかりません。

"kanji" は　日本語学習の専門用語です。　chinese characters という方が　むしろ
多くの人に理解されます。　ローマ字を　ローマの文字と勘違いする人は　日本語を
全然　勉強していない人です。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## etudian

I have always thought that the standard translation of kanji is "chinese characters", and I have always said "chinese characters" for kanji. But at the same time, I have never been comfortable with this translation. The reason is that to someone who knows nothing about Japanese, "chinese characters" just mean chinese characters (中国文字), as cheshire san pointed out. (BTW, "chinese characters" has the stress on "chinese", while chinese characters (中国の文字) has the stress on "characters", I think. So their pronunciations are slightly different.)

But as Hiro Sasaki san said, it is more natural to speak of "chinese characters" when it is understood that "chinese characters" means kanji.

So it would be best to choose a different expression depending on who you talk to. For example, "characters of chinese origin" to someone who knows nothing about Japanese, "chinese characters" to someone who knows something about Japanese, and kanji to someone who knows Japanese fairly well.

However, in an open forum like this, the choice may not be so easy. Maybe "chinese characters" with quotation marks to indicate that it is different from 中国の文字?


----------



## SpiceMan

英語城ウィキペディアより


> *Kanji* (Japanese: 漢字 (help·info)) are the Chinese characters that are used in the modern Japanese logographic writing system along with hiragana (平仮名), katakana (片仮名), and the Hindu-Arabic numerals.


ちなみに、日本や中国の文字についてまったく何もわからない人は ideogram （表意文字）にする能性がたかいと思う。　西洋のどこでもそうだかどうかわからないんだけど、漢字は国でよくそういわれ、日本語を勉強したまでこっちもそういってた。

僕が日本語を勉強してたことを聞いた人にはよく「中国語と日本語の書き方（文字のこと）は同じやろうか」とかよく聞かれたことある

なにもわからないより何とか中国文字は関係あることがわかるほうが誤解じゃないかも
とくにＫａｎｊｉと言う言葉はどう言う意味だかさっぱりわからない人には

とにかく一番普通の説明は和風の中国文字っていうのだと思う


ついでに訂正いただけませんでしょうか


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Spiceman さん

訂正というより　その前に　私なりの日本語でまず　書きます。　中国語は　中国では　中文といいます。　中国語を学んでいない日本人の中には　この意味が　わからない人もいるでしょう。

中国の文字は　大陸では　簡体字といい　台湾、　及び　華僑（　かきょう　oversea
chinese ) の発行する　新聞　雑誌では　簡略化（　かんりゃくか　）される前の繁体字が
使われています。　日本語にも　戦後の国語改革で　簡略化された言葉があります。

濱口（　はまぐち）　は　浜口と書きますが　戸籍（　こせき　）が　濱口となっていれば　
正式な書類には　濱口と書くべきだと思います。　姓名は　一般の常用漢字以外に
使用が　認められている漢字があります。

スペイン語では　相手が　日本語を全然しらないような　読者を対象に書く場合
は　賢明な人なら　ideografia china と書くでしょう。　これが　一番　理解され
やすいと　思います。　スペイン人も　ideografia china が一番わかりやすいといってます。
ただし　当然　（「中国語と日本語の書き方（文字のこと）は同じやろうか」とかよく聞かれたことある)　というように　理解できない人もいます。　その場合は　the chinese characters
japanized in Japan ( ”和風の中国語文字”は　”日本語化された中国文字”　に
訂正して　下さい。　）　といえば　よいでしょう。　しかし　日本語化されずに使用されて
中国文字も　たくさんあります。　

chinese の意味は　

１．　中国固有の　という　意味の他に
２．　中国起源の　（　of chinese origin )

3.  ”中国風の”　”中国式の”　”中華　”

の意味があります。

”　ラーメンは　中華料理です”. Ramen is a chinese dish. しかし　ラーメンは　
日本人がすしより　よく食べる食べものです。　しかし　日本料理とは　いいません。
日本のラーメンのチェイン店が　すでに　中国に進出していますので　ラーメンは
今では　日本の料理のひとつですが　”の”をとって　”日本料理”と言わないように
して　下さい。

疲れてきましたので　一服（　いっぷく　）　します。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan said:


> 英語城ウィキペディアより
> ちなみに、日本や中国の文字についてまったく何もわからない人は ideogram （表意文字）にする能性がたかいと思う。　西洋のどこでもそうだかどうかわからないんだけど、漢字は国でよくそういわれ、日本語を勉強したまでこっちもそういってた。
> 
> 僕が日本語を勉強してたことを聞いた人にはよく「中国語と日本語の書き方（文字のこと）は同じやろうか」とかよく聞かれたことある
> 
> なにもわからないより何とか中国文字は関係あることがわかるほうが誤解じゃないかも
> とくにＫａｎｊｉと言う言葉はどう言う意味だかさっぱりわからない人には
> 
> とにかく一番普通の説明は和風の中国文字っていうのだと思う
> 
> 
> ついでに訂正いただけませんでしょうか


 
1. 日本語を勉強するまでは　僕もそういってました。

２．　　日本語が全然　わからない人には　誤解　のおそれはあっても　中国文字に　関係があるということだけでも　わからす方が　いいでしょう。"Kanji " という意味がさっぱり　
わからない人には　日本語化された中国文字といればよいと思います。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Etudianさんと同意なんです。話している相手によりけり、違う言葉を使うことがベスト。


それはそうと、Spicemanさん、アルゼンチンのどこ？ブエノス？


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

s_a_n_t_i said:


> Etudianさんと同意なんです。話している相手によりけり、違う言葉を使うことがベスト。
> 
> 
> それはそうと、Spicemanさん、アルゼンチンのどこ？ブエノス？


 
こんな　言葉を知っているのですか。。　その通りです。　しかし　現実には　相手かまわず
わざと難しい言葉を使う人がいます。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## SpiceMan

このズレのことを忘れちゃった

佐々木さん、詳しい説明も訂正も、ありがとう
Ｓａｎｔｉ　うん、ブエノスアイレスから


----------

